# Reliable sub needed - SW Suffolk County



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I have 2 locations in south-west Suffolk County, Long Island that I need a RELIABLE sub for. These jobs are lots & small walk in front of store, each property is about an acre, and must be done every 2 inches. The guy that was going to be doing them just bailed last minute, right before the first potential for snow.

Email your contact info to [email protected] and I will contact you asap. I am willing to pay quite well for this, as long as you are reliable, professional and insured.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Sites are covered.


----------

